# Trivia 9/10



## luckytrim (Sep 10, 2018)

trivia 9/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Lenny Kravitz’s mom played Helen Willis on “The  Jeffersons”.


1. There were seven spin-offs of “All In the Family”... how  many can you 
name ?
I’ll settle for four ...
2. The Olmec civilization flourished over three thousand years  ago and is 
known for its massive head sculptures. In which modern-day  Country was it ?
3. Gabrielle Giffords was a Congresswoman from Arizona ; what  was her 
husband's occupation ?
4. What was the highest title of Diana Frances Spencer when  she died on 31 
August, 1997?
5. What is the more formal name for the Kissing Disease  ?
6.  If you can name the artist who drew the "Lil' Abner" comic  Strip, hats 
off to you !
7. What was the name of the crooner in "The Godfather", played  by 
Al Martino ?
8. The first and second Civil War battles at Manassas are  known by another 
name - what is it ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Under the law, Facebook has the right to use any photo you  "Share" on the 
site.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Maude - The Jeffersons -  Archie Bunker's Place – Gloria -  704 Hauser -
     Good Times (spin-off of Maude) - Checking In (spin-off of  The 
Jeffersons)
2. Mexico
3. Astronaut
4. Princess of Wales
5. mononucleosis
6. Al Capp
7. Johnny Fontaine
8. The Battles of Bull Run

TRUTH !!
In simple words, if you are using Facebook, you have agreed to  let the 
social networking giant reuse your status and photos. You  still own the 
copyrights to those, but you have given Facebook permission to  reuse them 
without being sued


----------

